# Bent edge



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Stopped hard on a rock and bent my edge Abbott inch in a half in length. Is this fixable? Can be bent back?









Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

1) buy a new board
2)Stop riding falling leaf


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Argo said:


> 1) buy a new board
> 2)Stop riding falling leaf


1. love this board, have others
2. Family that costs money too 
3. I didn't see you there so, I guess you know I was falling leaf? Been riding 30 years, and I know damn well what I'm doing. I happened to be coming in hot and decided to make a quick stop and reassess my line. I happened to stop right on a rock under the snow. In what world do you live in that 180 lbs doesn't bend an edge? Lmfao

Yeah I may get another one to replace this one, it can't last for ever cause I put my gear through the wringer. Just would like to prolong its life the best I can.

Thanks for the advice


Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Home made magnatraction, I have a similar bend in an edge on my BSOD and have ridden it about 25 times. I can barely tell.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

DaveMcI said:


> Home made magnatraction, I have a similar bend in an edge on my BSOD and have ridden it about 25 times. I can barely tell.


Yeah I mean I'm surprised this board has made it this far after all its been through. I did push my equipment but I try to care for It afterwards. 
It definitely ripped the soft stuff apart today.
Just sometimes you wonder if anyone has found it worth trying to fix something, then you get the obligatory smart ass comment or 2 that reminds you to figure it out on your own. 
That's cool.


Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

+1 ^ 

I would leave it well enough alone. Unless it starts to open up, I'd ride it as is.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks. Kind of what I decided. Ship repair starts getting into the 'I could save that money for another one or something I need worse category.' Just cause its my fave doesn't mean I can't ride it still, or one of my others more.

I appreciate the answers, even buy another suggestions. They are relevant and pertain to the question I asked and valid opinions. 

I'm sure I'll get some joy out of it still

Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

It's nice to have a board that u don't mind beating up, I have now drives also BTW. Dope bindings


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Whole lot of butt hurt in there.

I still stand by the new board comment. Partially behind falling leaf too. You can tell alot from different types of board damage and what a board base looks like. 

Years that you have been snowboarding means nothing. 30 years x 5 days a year... 10 days a year, 15 days a year..... 

Ive been snowboarding 10 years but 5 of them are 150 day+ seasons. 2 are 100+ days. 

Time on snow has to be put into context. Besides that, it doesnt matter really. Thats a side slip board ding. Will the board be fine? Possibly... i just look for reasons to buy new gear though.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Argo said:


> Whole lot of butt hurt in there.
> 
> I still stand by the new board comment. Partially behind falling leaf too. You can tell alot from different types of board damage and what a board base looks like.
> 
> ...


Thou sound like a complete dumbass. Just so you know. Buy a board is a legit comment. However, telling me you know by that picture how it happened is about as stupid as saying you can ID a person based off the bite he took from a peanut butter sandwich, and sentence then to life in prison based only on that. 

But hey, if you have to be the resident expert by all means proceed with the bs. 

It's freaking hilarious. Freak I think you believe your infallibility more than Trump does

Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Trabi75 said:


> Thou sound like a complete dumbass. Just so you know. Buy a board is a legit comment. However, telling me you know by that picture how it happened is about as stupid as saying you can ID a person based off the bite he took from a peanut butter sandwich, and sentence then to life in prison based only on that.
> 
> But hey, if you have to be the resident expert by all means proceed with the bs.
> 
> ...


Just imagine somebody saying he can tell how a car crash happened just by looking at the skid marks and the wreckage. Who ever heard of such a thing? 

I think it’s not just a bent edge. It’s a deformed board. I would guess that the wood core has been significantly damaged just above the bent rail. Maybe you could try to squeeze it back into shape by putting it between some small plywood pieces or wood blocks and then squeezing it in a vice or a big c clamp something similar. (Then sell it on Craigslist.) That might weaken it more thoug. But seriously, I don’t think it’s really fixable. You probably can just keep riding it. I wouldn’t drop $ on a new board until you get past falling leaf.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

ok guys relax, don't get all 'bent out of shape' haha


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

basser said:


> ok guys relax, don't get all 'bent out of shape' haha


 That's funny right there

Yeah it's not fixable. I can still use it on some days/ rocks whatever. The fix could be attempted the shop said but it sounded sketchy and over 100 bucks. I'm sentimental but I won't put much money in cause that comes out of a new one. The only money I spend is on wax and a file

Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks like the sort of damage you'd get on my local mountain, it's a rocky volcano where they can't grade it due to cultural sensitivities (it's a god or something) 

We have runs with names like "The Rock Garden" and with less than 2 metres of snow you're chancing your luck!


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Manicmouse said:


> Looks like the sort of damage you'd get on my local mountain, it's a rocky volcano where they can't grade it due to cultural sensitivities (it's a god or something)
> 
> We have runs with names like "The Rock Garden" and with less than 2 metres of snow you're chancing your luck!


Same. We rely on a lot of snow to cover the rocks and boulders. And I'm not one to stay on the groomers so there are always hazards. Generally I have a good idea of what's lurking and where, but accidents happen. Better a board than my body. I've ripped an edge completely out on a cliff drop before. Landed right on a boulder under the snow. Came out unscathed but had too hang up that board for good. This one just seemed do small at first I thought, maybe there is a quick fix until I stopped by the shop on my way home yesterday. And wad looking closer at it. Yesterday I literally took that foto when I saw it then ran to bomb more runs cause it was a rare pow day for this year 

Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Trabi75 said:


> Stopped hard on a rock and bent my edge Abbott inch in a half in length. Is this fixable? Can be bent back?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is fixable, a shop will do an edge transplant, shouldn't be more than around $100...But ask around first.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

freshy said:


> Yes it is fixable, a shop will do an edge transplant, shouldn't be more than around $100...But ask around first.


Thanks, that's pretty much what I was told. Doubt i will do it. The process sounded a little too involved to bother with. And I couldn't even tell it was there in the pow. 

Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Fielding said:


> Just imagine somebody saying he can tell how a car crash happened just by looking at the skid marks and the wreckage. Who ever heard of such a thing?
> 
> I think it’s not just a bent edge. It’s a deformed board. I would guess that the wood core has been significantly damaged just above the bent rail. Maybe you could try to squeeze it back into shape by putting it between some small plywood pieces or wood blocks and then squeezing it in a vice or a big c clamp something similar. (Then sell it on Craigslist.) That might weaken it more thoug. But seriously, I don’t think it’s really fixable. You probably can just keep riding it. I wouldn’t drop $ on a new board until you get past falling leaf.


 Hey Fielding. Guess what? If you can't see the skid marks or even have a picture of them then how could you even guess what happened in a car wreck. 
God what a dumbass comment lol!
Your attempt at sarcasm was hilarious though. Keep tryin!
I posted a pic and asked a question to see if anyone had experience trying to fix something similar good or bad. I explained how it happened just as a fyi(not even a part of the question), but if a couple a dips wanna call me a liar and make up their own facts, who cares. Typical cyber jockies is all. 

Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol, sounds like we may a bruised ego. 

You could have just taken my comment for what it was. But no, you want to cry about it. So here you go again. 


1) buy a new board. 
2) quit side slipping, you will quit edge ripping
3) smoke a joint or take a drink of whiskey... whatever chills you out.
4) get an inflatable donut to sit on to eaze your butthurt a bit


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Argo said:


> Lol, sounds like we may a bruised ego.
> 
> You could have just taken my comment for what it was. But no, you want to cry about it. So here you go again.
> 
> ...


You still don't know wtf you're talking about dude. I guess you don't know how to stop yet without falling down our running into a snow bank. Get back to me when you learn the proper method. 
You sit there behind your keyboard and talk shit about people but when you get called out, you're all kinds of defensive. Especially cause you know you're wrong and will never admit it. But I guess if you can't stop in a dime from speed you'll never understand. The conversion was way over your head from the first post bro.

Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Trabi75 said:


> Hey Fielding. Guess what? If you can't see the skid marks or even have a picture of them then how could you even guess what happened in a car wreck.
> God what a dumbass comment lol!
> Your attempt at sarcasm was hilarious though. Keep tryin!
> I posted a pic and asked a question to see if anyone had experience trying to fix something similar good or bad. I explained how it happened just as a fyi(not even a part of the question), but if a couple a dips wanna call me a liar and make up their own facts, who cares. Typical cyber jockies is all.
> ...


I actually told you how to fix it. You're welcome. Putting that aside, the only way you get a ding like that is by riding like total shit. Board damage that isn't mostly tip to tail (or reverse) oriented should never be spoken of in polite society. Unless you're talking about something that happened to your kid's board. Maybe then it's OK -as long as he or she isn't older than maybe 10 years of age. So good luck squeezing it back into shape and good luck with dumping it on craigslist.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Fielding said:


> I actually told you how to fix it. You're welcome. Putting that aside, the only way you get a ding like that is by riding like total shit. Board damage that isn't mostly tip to tail (or reverse) oriented should never be spoken of in polite society. Unless you're talking about something that happened to your kid's board. Maybe then it's OK -as long as he or she isn't older than maybe 10 years of age. So good luck squeezing it back into shape and good luck with dumping it on craigslist.


Telling you you're a total dumb ass and haven't a clue. Have you never carved out into a stop? You dio understand that when you stop no matter how you ride thou have tho come to a stop perpendicular to the fall line right? Geez Goite not smart. what would happen if the exact moment you dug in and stopped you were directly on a rock and weigh 175lbs? You obviously don't understand physics my friend do you? I have torn an edge out dropping a 15 foot cliff onto a rock before. And that was probably not much more force. (If I had been side slipping that cliff I'd have been flung forward or backward and possibly broke my neck) but I could post up that pick and you'd tell me I did it side slipping a slope.
You sit on here and tell people what they did wrong when 1 they didn't ask and 2 you haven't seen a single pic or video of them. Seems like every time I've seen a thread on here you've insinuated what someone's riding style is before they've divulged anything. 

Come out to Utah and you can give me a lesson. But please don't be offended if I get bored babysitting you, my patience is not very good and I'll probably get tired of waiting on ya. I'm calling you out. Either put or shut up. And hey I'll even pull out a 25 year old board with even older bindings to give you a chance. 



Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Fielding said:


> I actually told you how to fix it. You're welcome. Putting that aside, the only way you get a ding like that is by riding like total shit. Board damage that isn't mostly tip to tail (or reverse) oriented should never be spoken of in polite society. Unless you're talking about something that happened to your kid's board. Maybe then it's OK -as long as he or she isn't older than maybe 10 years of age. So good luck squeezing it back into shape and good luck with dumping it on craigslist.


 If you can see the press. Looks pretty much like a stationary press to me, with a little tip to tail initial scrape into. Yeah bad luck I chose to stop right there but the scrape started slightly before going stationary and it is quite obvious the damage came from a press, that's why the edge is not one bit pulled away and there is zero perpendicular to the edge damage. If I don't stop in that very spot or side slipped it, no press could have happened. Out is consistent with a stationary press down from my he'll directly above it, not a scrape going across it. 
But I'm sure you'll keep going on about it. And don't worry about Craigslist. I would never use it and I would never sell any board, they are all sentimental and hang out in my garage, I don't believe in selling. It's not the first board I've broke, its the least damaged to consider hanging up imo. To much fun watching the good Mormon parents get embarrassed when they see the naked green woman graphic on it.









Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

I can't believe I let Captain Besserwisser and Lieutenant Ärschlecher get unset my skin. I had to end my day in the mountains yesterday early to go fix an hplc instrument. If I didn't have to work all day today and tomorrow, I'd be in a better mood. I left a lit of untracked powder yesterday to all the ski goons and can only wait for Wednesday to get back out. 
Sorry for pissing all over this thread, but it really is frustrating when the only reason someone comments is you criticize and voice invalid observations just for the hell of it. 


Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Argo said:


> 3) smoke a joint or take a drink of whiskey... whatever chills you out.


I second this.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Phedder said:


> I second this.


First off its principle. Someone who firstly jumps on and makes assumptions on someones riding style when they have zero facts and it wasn't anything to do with the question, clearly has shitty abilities and is just trying to make themselves look good. If you know the lingo doesn't mean you know how to ride. 
Or that person is a 100% grade A asshole. 

You want to make a snide comment to me then you come say it to my face, dont be no pussy who hides behind a screen. That's what low life cyber bullies and perverts do. I had a little mote respect for this board then that and I guess, over lost it. Only originally came to it to ask about a new product to me. I don't need advice I didn't ask for. Ride with me and you can give me advice but don't read a few words and think you're a guru or something


Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Trabi75 said:


> First off its principle. Someone who firstly jumps on and makes assumptions on someones riding style when they have zero facts and it wasn't anything to do with the question, clearly has shitty abilities and is just trying to make themselves look good. If you know the lingo doesn't mean you know how to ride.
> Or that person is a 100% grade A asshole.
> 
> You want to make a snide comment to me then you come say it to my face, dont be no pussy who hides behind a screen. That's what low life cyber bullies and perverts do. I had a little mote respect for this board then that and I guess, over lost it. Only originally came to it to ask about a new product to me. I don't need advice I didn't ask for. Ride with me and you can give me advice but don't read a few words and think you're a guru or something
> ...




Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Trabi75 said:


> I can't believe I let Captain Besserwisser and Lieutenant Ärschlecher get unset my skin. I had to end my day in the mountains yesterday early to go fix an hplc instrument. If I didn't have to work all day today and tomorrow, I'd be in a better mood. I left a lit of untracked powder yesterday to all the ski goons and can only wait for Wednesday to get back out.
> Sorry for pissing all over this thread, but it really is frustrating when the only reason someone comments is you criticize and voice invalid observations just for the hell of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk



Passing up good snow is a bummer. Did you at least manage to fix your HPLC (Heinie Probe Limpness Correction) instrument? Question: when you side in slip deep powder do you move the bindings back toward the heel rail in order to prevent leg burn? More honest question: did you try squeezing your bent rail/board back into shape? Did it work? I'd be curious to know if it could be done and then if it would actually hold up to riding forces. Like when you do a 50 yard long heel slide to a stop and then repeat as necessary over the course of a 2 mile run. What if you flipped the board around and put the bindings facing the other way? There's no real diff between nose and tail if you're leafing. You could flip the setup and then detune the entire length of your new toe rail to minimize the likelihood you engage it. Then your heel slides would be R Knap level sick. (He carves pretty damn good but his sideslipping is next level.) If you have to replace your current deck you might want to look at getting a Bataleon board with their patented 3BT. There's no finer sideslip board on the market.

Forreal: you can tell when folks just be razzing you right? I mean seriously. There's no reason to get actually offended. Just relax. Provided you've fixed it, you should fire up your HPLC for an extended session. Maybe crack open a wine cooler or two. Just curious, am I Captain Besserwisser or Lieutenant Ärschlecher? Or somebody else?


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Fielding said:


> Passing up good snow is a bummer. Did you at least manage to fix your HPLC (Heinie Probe Limpness Correction) instrument? Question: when you side in slip deep powder do you move the bindings back toward the heel rail in order to prevent leg burn? More honest question: did you try squeezing your bent rail/board back into shape? Did it work? I'd be curious to know if it could be done and then if it would actually hold up to riding forces. Like when you do a 50 yard long heel slide to a stop and then repeat as necessary over the course of a 2 mile run. What if you flipped the board around and put the bindings facing the other way? There's no real diff between nose and tail if you're leafing. You could flip the setup and then detune the entire length of your new toe rail to minimize the likelihood you engage it. Then your heel slides would be R Knap level sick. (He carves pretty damn good but his sideslipping is next level.) If you have to replace your current deck you might want to look at getting a Bataleon board with their patented 3BT. There's no finer sideslip board on the market.


 Totally wrong on every single thing. Sorry maybe all it is is someone trying to be funny. Hplc is High pressure liquid chromatography, but you know that. 
I didn't try to fix it. After a free runs I hd already come to terms and decided I would just ride it as is for now. I maybe on groomers I'd notice it but I have other boards for that.
Like I said I'm surprised it lasted this long. I ride my equipment hard and don't shy from of piste where all the sharks lurk
Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Fielding said:


> Passing up good snow is a bummer. Did you at least manage to fix your HPLC (Heinie Probe Limpness Correction) instrument? Question: when you side in slip deep powder do you move the bindings back toward the heel rail in order to prevent leg burn? More honest question: did you try squeezing your bent rail/board back into shape? Did it work? I'd be curious to know if it could be done and then if it would actually hold up to riding forces. Like when you do a 50 yard long heel slide to a stop and then repeat as necessary over the course of a 2 mile run. What if you flipped the board around and put the bindings facing the other way? There's no real diff between nose and tail if you're leafing. You could flip the setup and then detune the entire length of your new toe rail to minimize the likelihood you engage it. Then your heel slides would be R Knap level sick. (He carves pretty damn good but his sideslipping is next level.) If you have to replace your current deck you might want to look at getting a Bataleon board with their patented 3BT. There's no finer sideslip board on the market.
> 
> Forreal: you can tell when folks just be razzing you right? I mean seriously. There's no reason to get actually offended. Just relax. Provided you've fixed it, you should fire up your HPLC for an extended session. Maybe crack open a wine cooler or two. Just curious, am I Captain Besserwisser or Lieutenant Ärschlecher? Or somebody else?


Sorry re edited the last one. I need to take a chill pill. I doubt I will try to bend it unless it bugs extremely bad on groomers. I rode switch and normal with no problems afterwards but the snow was pow or choppy soft. Test would be groomers I guess but the next day I grabbed a different board. 
Maybe I'll just put wavy bend in it all yup the edge and sell my idea to lib as the next gen magne traction. They can take my board for research and give me a new one in exchange.
Finally I'm thinking instead of complaining. Gotta give me credit there. 
I just bought boots and wanted to get pants and coat this summer, so I wad bummed out. I need another camber dom board that I hadn't planned on getting right when my wife lost her job. So now I gotta keep secrets from her. Lol. 
I guess I'm more scared ill make it out of that alive(when she sees a new board), than when I first had the xray on my neck last summer.

Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm too old to get worked up and apologize for my utter lack of humor or sensitivity. 
Apologized for the insults I threw out to you guys. I know it doesm't make it right. 

Bad timing cause I was going on shift at work and couldn't have any whiskey do to that. 
I will take that advice and booze it up tomorrow. Just a groomer day anyway . I promise to be chill and I will practice side slipping in a happy gentle drunk fashion 
I get happier not angrier with drink do that's a good thing

Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

A tutorial, just in case.... 

https://youtu.be/_t9puDGwaDI


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Trabi75 said:


> I'm too old to get worked up and apologize for my utter lack of humor or sensitivity.
> Apologized for the insults I threw out to you guys. I know it doesm't make it right.
> 
> Bad timing cause I was going on shift at work and couldn't have any whiskey do to that.
> ...


What kinda board is that that you bent up? Like length and camber profile? Looks like a RCR board. How big? Who made it? My knowledge of modern popular boards is kinda shitty. Tell me what that is pleases.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Fielding said:


> What kinda board is that that you bent up? Like length and camber profile? Looks like a RCR board. How big? Who made it? My knowledge of modern popular boards is kinda shitty. Tell me what that is pleases.


It's the jizzinator with mild jelly roll set at 45 degree angles to the cambronii. It has an effective edge shim of 20 toe length.
Hope that helps. I don't know all the modern lingo, that was the eBay description that I printed and framed so I could get it insured in case those damn morlocks come back. I mean I don't want it stolen. I'd be out 5,000 bitcoin 

Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Argo said:


> A tutorial, just in case....
> 
> https://youtu.be/_t9puDGwaDI


Dang why didn't I think of YouTube. Thanks, I'm gonna take it to a new level with that. 
I'm just throwing this idea out there, sounds freaking crazy, but do you think if it is step enough I can do this but on the tour edge so that I can reach down and use my palms as like skis I mean then I have 3 contact points with the snow. That's gotta be a god idea right

Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Truth









Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------

